# Bartow county 2012 deer thread



## RON OLIVER (Aug 14, 2012)

Lets see some pics on some bucks....lets roll men


----------



## RON OLIVER (Aug 25, 2012)

*a few*

here is  a few pics....


----------



## cledus84 (Sep 2, 2012)

Where is this? Im in bartow up off 411 and all i have on camera are doe coon and alot of turkey.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 4, 2012)

tom jones road area.....kingston


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck to all bartow county hunters


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Sep 9, 2012)

Heres a few


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Clark_Kent (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you seen these guys on your corn pile yet


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 23, 2012)

Clark_Kent said:


> Have you seen these guys on your corn pile yet



Where about was this picture taken?


----------



## Clark_Kent (Sep 23, 2012)

in the Tom Jones rd area of kingston


----------



## bucktail (Sep 23, 2012)

Now I know why you were hunting over at the built stand...


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 23, 2012)

not none....we are off tom jones and landham road.... also off mullinix


----------



## Clark_Kent (Sep 23, 2012)

bucktail said:


> Now I know why you were hunting over at the built stand...



the locals have been riding around over there on four wheelers


----------



## Clark_Kent (Sep 23, 2012)

Clark_Kent said:


> the locals have been riding around over there on four wheelers



the pigs have been on the hickory ridge at the built stand


----------



## bucktail (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah. I saw the trail around the gate.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 13, 2012)

Go get them


----------



## madison daniel (Oct 18, 2012)

they are staying with the does killed a big doe with about a 120" 10 ponter behind her i give it another week and its gonna be on and hunt where acorns are saw 10 deer yesterday afternoon


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 20, 2012)

Been exceptionally slow (hunting just south of 140, east of Adairsville). Mainly getting night pics...huge acorn crop. I don't think the deer have to travel much


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 20, 2012)

a 9 killed on our property...neck swelled and hocks a turning ......was a cruising


----------



## bucktail (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Ron, was buck killed off landam?


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 21, 2012)

No sir CCC road area


----------



## bucktail (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool!! Thx! Good luck out there!!


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 22, 2012)

you too


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 28, 2012)

bucks are running does hard in bartow


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 9, 2012)

Well its not a deer but its worth posting my wife shot her first pig this morning rite behind the ear @ 100 yds.  I think I've lost my hutnting spot


----------



## RON OLIVER (Nov 10, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 18, 2012)

My Wife got her 2nd buck in 10 years we had to call in a friend and his dog to find him but we got him. Killed her first pig this year and this 6 pointer today she is one excited woman


----------



## RON OLIVER (Nov 19, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 25, 2012)

*still chasing in bartow*

My son and I didn't leave the house until 7am this morning and were in the stand by 8:15 I reckon and at 9:45 I heard 3 shots from over in the direction of my son and I sent him a text asking if it was him and he replied yea I've got 2 down, so I headed that way and this is what I found.
You can't wipe that smile off his face with an SOS pad


----------



## RON OLIVER (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## jbdawg05 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Bartow County Buck!*

Pretty good Bucks for Adairsville Area, What ya think?


----------



## RON OLIVER (Dec 18, 2012)

yep...very nice buck


----------

